# Metamec



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

does anyone on here collect metamecs i wonder?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess not. Awkward


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Metamec is more retro collectable then serious heirological pieces in my view...ie decorative rather than WIS admired?

In saying that, I do have a 1960s bright blue kitchen clock of theres in my bedroom, it sits on the wall next to a 19th century African mask - makes a nice contrast


----------



## dickieoldchap (Feb 4, 2012)

Ive got a few Metamec clocks, I like the retro look. My favourite though is Jungans, they have made some very nice and unusual things in the past.


----------

